# Best Mozart's Tenor Aria



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

What do you think is mozart's best tenor aria?


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

What's the deal with leaving _Fuor del mar_ off the list?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, _Fuor del mar _is a great one. So is _Ich baue ganz auf deine Stärke _from _Die Entführung aus dem Serail_.


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

I voted for "dalla sua pace", is a very touching song and full of feelings...My second best is "Ah se fosse intorno al trono", is an aria that I like a lot humming.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

"Il mio tesoro intanto" for me. 

@Hesoos LOVE your Avatar! :tiphat:


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Il_Penseroso said:


> "Il mio tesoro intanto" for me.
> 
> @Hesoos LOVE your Avatar! :tiphat:


Thank you Penseroso, I drew it myself


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Fuor del mar for me too.


----------



## Pamina (Sep 5, 2012)

I have always liked "Ich baue ganz". But I think my favorite would be one you don't have listed: Un'aura amorosa from Cosi fan tutte.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

tyroneslothrop said:


> What's the deal with leaving _Fuor del mar_ off the list?


I'm sorry, I thought for sure that I had included that. Somehow when i was editing my post it must have gotten deleted. Thats one of my favs too.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Aramis, how did you manage to vote for every single aria? I thought mutliple choice polls were limited to 3 max?


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

If no one objects we're going to have to close down this thread, start up a new one including the suggestions here, that one from cosi and fuor del mar and any others people might have.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes please- if there should be a poll, it should be comprehensive of Mozart's tenor arias!


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Mit Jammer muss ich schauen (Die Schuldigkeit des Ersten Gebots)
Jener Donnerworte Kraft (Die Schuldigkeit des Ersten Gebots)
Manches Übel (Die Schuldigkeit des Ersten Gebots)
Ut navis in aequore luxuriante (Apollo et Hyacinthus)
Grossen Dank dir abzustatten (Bastien und Bastienne)
Geh'! du sagst mir eine Fabel (Bastien und Bastienne)
Meiner Liebsten schöne Wangen (Bastien und Bastienne)
Cosa ha mai la donna indosso (La finta semplice)
Guarda la donna in viso (La finta semplice)
In voi belle è leggiadria (La finta semplice)
Sposa cara (La finta semplice)
Nelle guerre d'amore (La finta semplice)
Quel ribelle (Mitridate, re di Ponto)
Se di lauri (Mitridate, re di Ponto)
Già di pietà mi spoglio (Mitridate, re di Ponto)
Tu che fedel (Mitridate, re di Ponto)
Se di regnar (Mitridate, re di Ponto)
Vado incontro (Mitridate, re di Ponto)
Per la gioja in questo seno (Ascanio in Alba)
Sento che il cor mi dice (Ascanio in Alba)
Risolver non osa (Il sogno di Scipione)
Se vuoi che te raccolgano (Il sogno di Scipione)
Voi colaggiu ridete (Il sogno di Scipione)
Quercia annosa su l'erte pendici (Il sogno di Scipione)
Di' che se l'arbitra del mondo intero (Il sogno di Scipione)
Vieni ov'amor t'invita (Lucio Silla)
Guerrier che d'un acciaro (Lucio Silla)
Nel fortunato istante (Lucio Silla)
De più superbi il core (Lucio Silla)
Che beltà, che leggiadria (La finta giardiniera)
Dentro il mio petto (La finta giardiniera)
Da sirocco a tramontana (La finta giardiniera)
Una damina, una nipote (La finta giardiniera)
Ah non partir...Già divento freddo (La finta giardiniera)
Care pupille (La finta giardiniera)
Mio padrone, io dir volevo (La finta giardiniera)
Si spande al sole in faccia (Il re pastore)
Per me rispondete (Il re pastore)
Se vincendo vi rendo felici (Il re pastore)
Sol può dir come si trova (Il re pastore)
Voi che fausti ognor donati (Il re pastore)
Herr und Freund, wie dank ich dir! (Zaide)
Rase, Schicksal (Zaide)
Der stolze Löw' lässt sich zwar zähmen (Zaide)
Ich bin so bös als gut (Zaide)
Non ho colpa (Idomeneo, re di Creta ossia Ilia e Idamante)
Vedrommi intorno (Idomeneo, re di Creta ossia Ilia e Idamante)
Il padre adorato (Idomeneo, re di Creta ossia Ilia e Idamante)
Se il tuo duol (Idomeneo, re di Creta ossia Ilia e Idamante)
Fuor del mar (Idomeneo, re di Creta ossia Ilia e Idamante)
Se colá ne' fati è scritto (Idomeneo, re di Creta ossia Ilia e Idamante)
No, la morte io non pavento (Idomeneo, re di Creta ossia Ilia e Idamante)
Torna la pace (Idomeneo, re di Creta ossia Ilia e Idamante)
Hier soll ich dich denn sehen (Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Konstanze! dich wiederzusehen, dich! (Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Frisch zum Kampfe! (Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Wenn der Freude Tränen fließen (Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Ich baue ganz auf deine Stärke (Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Dove mai trovar quel ciglio? (Lo sposo deluso, ossia La rivalità di tre donne per un solo amante)
In quegl'anni, in cui val poco (Le nozze di Figaro, ossia la folle giornata)
Il mio tesoro intanto (Don Giovanni)
Dalla sua pace la mia dipende (Don Giovanni)
Un'aura amorosa (Così fan tutte, ossia La scuola degli amanti)
Ah, lo veggio, quell'anima bella (Così fan tutte, ossia La scuola degli amanti)
Del più sublime soglio (La clemenza di Tito)
Ah, se fosse intorno al trono (La clemenza di Tito)
Se all'impero, amici Dei (La clemenza di Tito)
Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd schön (The Magic Flute)
O wenn ich doch (The Magic Flute)
Alles fühlt der Liebe Freuden (The Magic Flute)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't know many, but of the ones I have heard my favourite is "Müßt' ich auch durch tausend Drachen."


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

tyroneslothrop said:


> Mit Jammer muss ich schauen (Die Schuldigkeit des Ersten Gebots)
> Jener Donnerworte Kraft (Die Schuldigkeit des Ersten Gebots)
> Manches Übel (Die Schuldigkeit des Ersten Gebots)
> Ut navis in aequore luxuriante (Apollo et Hyacinthus)
> ...


It's hard to do justice to all of that, even though that list just starts to sum up his operatic achievement (of course, the context here is tenor arias).


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Lukecash12 said:


> It's hard to do justice to all of that, even though that list just starts to sum up his operatic achievement (of course, the context here is tenor arias).


Just imagine how much longer this list would be if he had lived as long as Verdi!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

tyroneslothrop said:


> Just imagine how much longer this list would be if he had lived as long as Verdi!


And it's really too bad. Then don giovanni, cosi fan tutte, idomeneo, die entführung... Those would just be for whetting one's appetite.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't think a poll will let one list as many items as that? Does anyone wanna shorten the list?


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

obwan said:


> I don't think a poll will let one list as many items as that? Does anyone wanna shorten the list?


Paraphrasing Mozart (or Tom Hulce): I don't understand. There are just as many arias, Obwan, as are required. Neither more nor less.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

obwan said:


> I don't think a poll will let one list as many items as that? Does anyone wanna shorten the list?


Why shorten the list when you could have just not done a poll?


----------

